# Goldorfe am Ablaichen?



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

Also, wir haben einen recht großen Teich mit vielen verschiedenen Fischarten drin: unter anderem Koi´s, Goldfische, Goldorfen, Schleierschwänze etc... 

Nun macht uns eine __ Goldorfe recht große Sorgen, sie liegt im mom immer in einem sehr flachen Gebiet fast auf der Seite und ist unten am Bauch komplett weiß! wenn man sie anstupst macht sie erst mal nichts... erst wenn man sie versucht herraus zu holen fängt sie langsam an sich zu bewegen! 

Wenn man sie dann wieder frei lässt und sie weg schwimmt hängen ihr unsere kleinen Shubkin un die kleineren Orfen immer am Hinterteil! 

Is der Fisch jetz irgendwie kurz vorm sterben oder nur am Ablaichen??? 

WIr wissen echt nicht weiter


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

ich weiß es natürlich auch nicht, Laura. 

Solltest mal nachts etwas beobachten. 
Kann gut sein, dass der Fisch von nächtlichen Laichorgien tagsüber am Ende ist. 
Allerdings sollte er schon eine Kraftreserve für die Flucht haben und so kann es auch gut sein, dass der Fisch krank ist. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2006)

Tjo... en Tag später war die __ Orfe dann auch ToT...

Die zweite folgte zwei Tage später   
Die war ganz schön aufgekratzt unterm bauch, blutig un auch ganz weiß... 

naja haben dann fotos gemacht un sin zum nächsten Zoo laden gefahren... die haben uns dann gesagt das es Bakterien sein könnten oder __ Parasiten! 

Also haben die uns en zeug verkauft für stolze 25€    eyy... voll teuer! 

naja egal.. is ja fürn guten Zweck! Auserdem wollten wir nich das unsere Kois oder die __ Störe krank werden! 

Also... hmm wollte auch nur mal bescheid sagen, falls noch wer sowas im Teich beobachtet^^ 

Un wenn noch einer was weiß.. ich freu mich über ne antwort


----------

